# New LED accent lights at Wally World



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 8, 2010)

I stopped by the lighting section of my local Wally World tonight and noticed two changes - 

1) There are a number of new FEIT low wattage LED accent lights built around small arrays of SMD LEDs. They come in both candelabra and edison based, both clear and frosted. Pricing was around $5 - $7 each. I picked up one of the frosted edison base bulbs (pictured at the right of the linked page).

2) All of the high power GE LED cluster lamps were gone! I couldn't find them in a clearance isle anywhere either. I wonder where they will wind up?


----------



## Canuke (Sep 1, 2010)

Based on their history with CFL's, I'd be surprised if Feit's initial LED efforts were any better than Lights of America  The price doesn't bode well either, as anything below $20 in the retrofit market has so far proven to be utter crap.


----------

